# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The Sovereigncy (webcomic)

## Cross

Ever wonder what earth would be like if it were inhabited by more than just one sentient species? welcome to Terra. countless types of beings share a planet, one of whom prefer to stay in the shadows, manipulating and ruling, unknown by the majority of the world. the Sa'rinians. a hidden race in plain sight, ruled by two queens and two kings, the Sovereigncy.

though they arent completely unknown. over the years the Sa'rinians have developed enemies. many of whom have banded together to seek their destruction.

The Sovereigncy begins with the search for the Sa'rinians second queen. no one knows who she is, but both sides want to get their hands on her.

we update every Saturday morning and have a healthy chunk done for you to read, enjoy and catch up on. 

Link to the beginning right here:

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...gncy-prologue/

----------


## Cross

so new strip went up today. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-79/

----------


## Cross

another Saturday another new strip. this is our 80th! so lots of goodness for you all to read and enjoy


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-80/

----------


## Cross

fresh weekly new strip for you to enjoy! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-81/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up for you to enjoy. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-82/

----------


## Cross

all new strip is up! dealing with the aftermath of the attack on Nova begins!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-83/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-84/

----------


## giftrevolver

just skimmed the first 5 pages. I book marked your site so i can sit down and discover the story . Dope art btw. I draw a web comic myself but ive been looking for others to read!

----------


## Cross

thats so awesome! great to hear that, thanks so much.  

got a link to your comic?

----------


## Cross

this weeks new strip is up. and we have puppy! no joke there's a puppy


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-85/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up! and big things are happening. the beginning of the end of volume one is upon us!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-86/

----------


## Cross

all ready to be read this week. big betrayal at the end of last week's strip, things keep getting interesting this week 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-87/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up for your viewing pleasure! things are going sideways and getting really fun to draw

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-88/

----------


## Cross

this week's is up. emotion packed and we're getting close to the end of the volume!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-89/

----------


## Cross

nate's going dark and kassie needs help to stop him. the strip is new and up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-90/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up! nate captured, and confined, now has to answer for it all 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-91/

----------


## Cross

the Federations plot and Nate's really begin to be explained this week. new strip is up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-92/

----------


## Cross

actually building up a buffer on these strips so i keep confusing myself on which one gets released so EITHER way the strip is new, and up and good so go read ! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-93/

----------


## Cross

Nate wraps up the reasons why he did what he did, and the fallout begins. 

new strip is up

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-94/

----------


## Cross

we're checking in on kassie this week. after everything thats happened a lot has been going through her head. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/on...overeigncy-95/

----------


## Cross

finding out what happened to Carus after the bomb and everything with Nate. 

new strip is up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...overeigncy-96/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up! got a little loving this time

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...overeigncy-97/

----------


## Cross

strip 98 almost to a hundred and the end of volume one! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...overeigncy-98/

----------


## Cross

the president seeks some help in ferreting out all of the remaining Devarian plans this week. 


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...overeigncy-99/

----------


## Cross

strip 100! we made it! and it marks the end of volume one! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...vereigncy-100/

----------


## Cross

got a pin-up today to tide us over until we start our interlude story next week!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...ince-charming/

----------


## Cross

started the Sovereigncy 1.01 today, our story between volumes

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-1/

----------


## Cross

Sovereigncy Saturday. new strip up

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-2/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-3/

----------


## Cross

today's strip is up for your enjoyment! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-4/

----------


## Cross

Sov 1.01.5 mom and dad discuss bella dating a king. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-5/

----------


## Cross

the whole day has been pretty lighthearted but you knew there would come a time when things got serious

written by: Kristofer art by: Cross Start from the beginning Remember if you want to see the NEW strip Visit our site! Near Mint Mill

----------


## Cross

bella gets a little wet this week. 

new Sov 1.01 is up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-7/

----------


## Cross

its saturday which means a new sovereigncy! 


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-8/

----------


## Cross

new strip! dump a girl in a lake get an angry girlfriend


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-1-01-9/

----------


## Cross

arriving home after being away a while always feels good 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-10/

----------


## Cross

ah sisters    

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-11/

----------


## Cross

dinner with a side of yelling


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-12/

----------


## Cross

sometimes you just need a hug

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-13/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip. poking fun and poking jokes

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-14/

----------


## Cross

this years Christmas pic!

----------


## Cross

trying to find out just what Sarah's new boyfriend does for a living

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-15/

----------


## Cross

last strip for 1.01! but Vol 2 is on the way!

kissy kissy: 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-1-01-16/

----------


## Cross

volume two is coming, so are new locations, new threats and new enemies:

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...reigncy-2-red/

----------


## Cross

volume two begins!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-1/

----------


## Cross

jake and kassie are on their way to investigate strange goings on in a closed off country. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-2/

----------


## Cross

strips new. kassie tries to pry some information from jake

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-3/

----------


## Cross

stepping in and seeing what Maddie and Aly are up to, with some cuteness

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-4/

----------


## Cross

we find out some more specifics about kassie and jake's mission this week:

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-5/

----------


## Cross

jake and kassie finally arrive at their initial destination only to find it entirely empty

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-6/

----------


## Cross

the source of the missing townspeople is revealed!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-7/

----------


## Cross

Jake and Kassie follow their new 'friends' into the wilderness this week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-8/

----------


## Cross

this week we see just where Kassie disappeared to 


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-9/

----------


## Cross

Jake and Kassie find somebody to lov.....er help? 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-10/

----------


## Cross

what its like to work in Avador when your boss hovers and wants things now

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-11/

----------


## Cross

getting some answers this week! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-12/

----------


## Cross

our annual spring pin-up this week! enjoy!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...die-and-abbie/

----------


## Cross

no pin-up just all NEW strip! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-13/

----------


## Cross

panic after the switch

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-14/

----------


## Cross

kassie goes in to see just what all the Fen'ra Arx knows

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-15/

----------


## Cross

kassie's line of communication is cut of so.....puppies


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-16/

----------


## Cross

pushing invisible walls is hard 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-17/

----------


## Cross

things are getting uncomfortable for Kassie

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-18/

----------


## Cross

when you're just about ready to break

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-19/

----------


## Cross

when you think things cant get worse, they do

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-20/

----------


## Cross

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-21/


some days just dont end

----------


## Cross

help has finally arrived!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-22/

----------


## Cross

checking back in with jake this week. dude's been patient, just hanging around

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-23/

----------


## Cross

the fen'ra are up to no good. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-24/

----------


## Cross

dont tick off an angry Fen'ra http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-25/

----------


## Cross

chaos on the ship!   http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-26/

----------


## Cross

checking in with aly today

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-27/

----------


## Cross

finally a plan to break Jake free?  http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-28/

----------


## Cross

after some technical difficulties this weekend. we're finally up with a new strip!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-29/

----------


## Cross

he's freee he's finally free! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-30/

----------


## Cross

safe and sound and oh....a flying island    http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-31/

----------


## spectac

I'm heavily in battleships and starships. You have a story that's like 1 page about a ship landing.
I'm trying to understand how to follow this strip.
But the stories seem to keep switching.

I like the docking bay one best so far.

----------


## Cross

its probably best to start from the first strip of volume 2 here: http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...reigncy-two-1/  from there you'll get the whole overarching storyline. its all one story we do show different aspects to it when the time calls. also one or two strips are little seeds for what will come later. if you have any questions please feel free to ask. i'll answer happily. 

also you may like this weeks, we're checking back with red and the ships he stole:  http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-32/

----------


## Cross

cuteness!   http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-33/

----------


## spectac

Cute indeed. Minor typo. The Second "too" as in Though I'll try not to interrupt '_too_' much of your play time....

----------


## Cross

good catch

----------


## Cross

this library took a while 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-34/

----------


## spectac

Wow, that was a great sequence and section of banter. I love the pay-off at the end.
Great choice of picking what to share. Sets a great tone.

----------


## Cross

thanks! its become one of my joys as an artist to break down scripts and puzzle out what to share and what not. i'll pass along the compliment to the writer too  :Smile:

----------


## Cross

anyone want a cookie?  

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-35/

----------


## Cross

road trip with the fen'ra. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-36/

----------


## Cross

reunited!! http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-37/

----------


## Cross

looking for help in all the wrong places?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-38/

----------


## Cross

still with carus trying to convince him to help against the Fen'ra 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-39/

----------


## Cross

find out whether or not carus agreed to help

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-40/

----------


## Cross

MARIS! we havent seen her since vol 1

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-41/

----------


## Cross

maddie and carus meet up with the Honors at Nova in prep to head out and find the Fen'ra

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-42/

----------


## Cross

got to play around and update Maddies armor this season. first look at it here: 
http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-43/

----------


## Cross

everyone needs a weapon upgrade sometime

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-44/

----------


## gingerlocks

Just getting started with the series. Really captivating.

----------


## Cross

awesome! we aim to entertain  :Smile:

----------


## Cross

Dias may be right. only time will tell

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-45/

----------


## Cross

carus unleashed!  first of several action strips


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-46/

----------


## Cross

with Maddie come some order to battle. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-47/

----------


## Cross

our Christmas gift you you all

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...hristmas-2017/

----------


## Cross

and maris joins the fight!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-48/

----------


## Cross

give a killer power, blow a hole through a forest.

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-49/

----------


## Cross

while the battle rages at Nova, Red is busy elsewhere

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-50/

----------


## Cross

secret base? no problem. weapons? even better

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-51/

----------


## Cross

Red is taking over!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-52/

----------


## Cross

trying to stop a virtual onslaught means unleashing a new weapon

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-53/

----------


## Cross

welcome to the world kirsi

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-54/

----------


## Cross

gotta love it when plans exceed expectations   

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-55/

----------


## Cross

some forgive, others hold grudges

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-56/

----------


## Cross

time to pool resources

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-57/

----------


## Cross

kirsi's done processing and has a few answers and hairstyles this week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-58/

----------


## Cross

Red's doing a little bargain shopping

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-59/

----------


## Cross

sometimes simple is best when confronting a parent

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-60/

----------


## Cross

this years spring pin-up. something a little different

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...y-spring-2018/

----------


## Cross

jake and kassie are tired of being on the sidelines

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-61/

----------


## Cross

looking for an audience with the Queen
http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-62/

----------


## Cross

time to talk to the sexy bug lady....yeah i said that

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-63/

----------


## Cross

today we find out just what level of help the Teserax will be

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-64/

----------


## Cross

getting info hurts sometimes

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-65/

----------


## Cross

great time to jump on as Maddie recaps the Sov so far

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-66/

----------


## Cross

ah! plot! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-67/

----------


## Cross

something's coming!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-68/

----------


## Cross

ah emergency responders....and splashy panel borders!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-69/

----------


## Cross

cookie face!!!! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-70/

----------


## Cross

battle ready!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-71/

----------


## Cross

reinforcements!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-72/

----------


## Cross

sorry i can't resist..... who let the dogs out?


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-73/

----------


## Cross

and off to rally the troops!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-74/

----------


## Cross

well that can't be good

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-75/

----------


## Cross

someone's tired of talk

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-76/

----------


## Cross

maybe he's really changed 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-77/

----------


## Cross

oh its on now

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...ereigncy-78-2/

----------


## Cross

maddie just got serious

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-79/

----------


## Cross

well thats not nice

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-80/

----------


## Cross

catch him! gotta catch him!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-81/

----------


## Cross

they were cute!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-82/

----------


## Cross

fighty mcfightfight

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-83/

----------


## DedCity216

Im with it. Good work.

----------


## Cross

awesome! thank you

----------


## Cross

well...thats unfortunate

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-84/

----------


## Cross

back with maddie!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-85/

----------


## Cross

carus and maddie to the rescue!


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-86/

----------


## Cross

whippy whip!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-87/

----------


## Cross

ruh roh indeed

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-88/

----------


## Cross

now that's an entrance

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-89/

----------


## Cross

some people just have no manners

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-90/

----------


## Cross

hitching a ride

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-91/

----------


## Cross

never pound on the roof of your car..._ADRIAN_

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-92/

----------


## Cross

dont point guns at people ADRIAN

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-93/

----------


## Cross

must be frustrating being Adrian


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-94/

----------


## Cross

well that's not good


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-95/

----------


## Cross

favorite strip to draw of the volume

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-96/

----------


## Cross

welcome the new Seraph


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-97/

----------


## Cross

our annual Christmas pin-up

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...hristmas-2018/

----------


## Cross

nate does exist!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-98/

----------


## Cross

really sucky day for adrian

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...eigncy-two-99/

----------


## Cross

and that's it for Volume 2!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-two-100/

----------


## Cross

special pre-2.02 pin-up

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/sov-art/shared-blood/

----------


## Cross

annnd we're back. 2.02 begins today!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-01/

----------


## Cross

well this surprisingly lined up with valentines week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-02/

----------


## Cross

collective awwwww


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-03/

----------


## Cross

of course she did

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-04/

----------


## Cross

old character, first time i got to draw her

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-05/

----------


## Cross

sometimes all you need is a friend

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-06/

----------


## Cross

sometimes you just end up helping out old enemies

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-07/

----------


## Cross

sometimes words just fail

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-08/

----------


## Cross

and that's it for 2.02! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-2-02-09/

----------


## Cross

our annual Spring pin-up is here!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/sov-art/spring-2019/

----------


## Cross

Vol 3 is coming!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/sov-art/sunshine/

----------


## Cross

welcome to Volume 3!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-1/

----------


## DD Comics

This is damn cool man. The characters work with the watercolour.

----------


## Cross

thanks so much! born out of the necessity for color and the pocket book of a starving artist  :Wink:  



this weeks Sov! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-2/

----------


## Vampire Savior

I took a glance at your comic. The art style is very interesting. It's pretty cool. Though, I believe I saw some perspective problems, in that characters weren't sized properly in relation to each other. For example, on this page...
https://***********/www.nearmintmill.c...it=2340%2C9285

It's hard to tell exactly where your horizon line is, but those two guys in the far background in the panel with the dialogue that says "They just got here before you." look like they're huge. Are those two characters in the front on a totally different plane than the other characters? There isn't enough in the art to signify that. And if they aren't on a different plane, they aren't relating properly to the other objects and characters in the scene at all. "Placing figures in perspective" would be a handy thing to look up if this is a challenge. That skill is vital for any comic artist.

And the lettering is really, really, really, really, REALLY, really, really, really, *REALLY*...not good. And bad lettering can spoil an entire comic. 

The characters and figures usually look okay, though!

----------


## Cross

thank you for you comments

----------


## Cross

well, kassie's done some growing

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-3/

----------


## Cross

the calm before the storm

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-4/

----------


## Cross

first bit of background on Link

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-5/

----------


## Cross

hey there Kassie

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-6/

----------


## Cross

aw he's fuzzy....and lethal


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-7/

----------


## Cross

battle buddies!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-8/

----------


## Cross

two today since last week the site didnt work for me. 9 and 10!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...igncy-three-9/


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-10/

----------


## Cross

ahhhh nate

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-11/

----------


## Cross

joke set up in 3...2...1

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-12/

----------


## Cross

yay! seb and bella


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-13/

----------


## Cross

5th anniversary special, fan suggested strip, based off of Dune's litany of fear

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...eigncy-litany/

----------


## Cross

back with our regularly scheduled Sov!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-14/

----------


## Cross

parachute anyone?  ..no?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-15/

----------


## Cross

freefall!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-16/

----------


## Cross

nate headache anyone?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-17/

----------


## Cross

going shopping

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-18/

----------


## Cross

they don't seem too concerned

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-19/

----------


## Cross

look! they're bonding

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-20/

----------


## Cross

ah walk in freezers...


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-21/

----------


## Cross

knives for everyone!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-22/

----------


## Cross

batter's up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-23/

----------


## Cross

didn't kill any

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-24/

----------


## Cross

sometimes punches are in order

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-25/

----------


## Cross

those pesky telemarketers

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-26/

----------


## Cross

persistence pays off!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-27/

----------


## Cross

AH some answers!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-28/

----------


## Cross

ah life with nate

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-29/

----------


## Cross

making elevators interesting again?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-30/

----------


## Cross

nate, the door savant

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-31/

----------


## Cross

glow boobies!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-32/

----------


## Cross

first ever full color Sov piece. this years Christmas pin-up, Maris! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...hristmas-2019/

----------


## Cross

them again

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-33/

----------


## Cross

who likes butts?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-34/

----------


## Cross

finally, Ashara


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-35/

----------


## Cross

don't touch it!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-36/

----------


## Cross

yeah nate, why?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-37/

----------


## Cross

some nate backstory!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-38/

----------


## Cross

nate doing stupid stuff

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-39/

----------


## Cross

ah tenderness for dumb moves

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-40/

----------


## Cross

come on snap to it  nate!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-41/

----------


## Cross

that's one way to open a door


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-42/

----------


## Cross

speaking sense and hope!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-43/

----------


## Cross

sometimes things have a mind of their own

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-44/

----------


## Cross

mr nate's wild ride

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-45/

----------


## Cross

yay Abbie!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-46/

----------


## Cross

our spring pin-up time!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/sov-art/spring-2020/

----------


## Cross

hey it's abbie!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-47/

----------


## Cross

nate do something stupid? nah

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-48/

----------


## Cross

yay more cuteness!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-49/

----------


## Cross

plot plot plot

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-50/

----------


## Cross

ah portal-y goodness

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-51/

----------


## Cross

wakey wakey

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-52/

----------


## Cross

bath time?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-53/

----------


## Cross

swimmy swim swim


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-54/

----------


## Cross

i think...they may have been found

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-55/

----------


## Cross

they look like ants

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-56/

----------


## Cross

uh oh doggy in the pin!


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-57/

----------


## Cross

best roadside service

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-58/

----------


## Cross

ah the art of hiding bits

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-59/

----------


## Cross

running is indeed good advice

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-60/

----------


## Cross

another study in censorship

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-61/

----------


## Cross

ah maris...

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-62/

----------


## Cross

plot plot plot

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...gncy-three-63/

----------


## Cross

poundy poundy

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-64/

----------


## Cross

nothing like driving blind

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-65/

----------


## Cross

rawr

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-66/

----------


## Cross

when your GPS is vague

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-67/

----------


## Cross

she trained two years for this fight

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-68/

----------


## Cross

a little call back to volume 2

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-69/

----------


## Cross

hello big doggy

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-70/

----------


## Cross

hey look it's lily!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-71/

----------


## Cross

this can't be bad, right?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-72/

----------


## Cross

take that fen'ra!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-73/

----------


## Cross

dont think he was expecting that

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-74/

----------


## Cross

not a good day to be fen'ra

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-75/

----------


## Cross

good question red

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-76/

----------


## Cross

oopsy, drip drip

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-77/

----------


## Cross

he's really just tired

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-78/

----------


## Cross

sovs a little different this week! You get a peek at what a script can be like in our new Sovereigncy: Codices! Written form Sov checking in on some characters that haven't been in the main in a while! #NMM

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...-conversation/

----------


## Cross

meet Bale!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-79/

----------


## Cross

BOOM! abby's here

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-80/

----------


## Cross

ah the tiny newsbringer

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-81/

----------


## Cross

Merry Christmas!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...hristmas-2020/

----------


## Cross

hey look! kirsi's back!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-82/

----------


## Cross

ancient moms....am i right?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-83/

----------


## Cross

hello background we havent seen since vol 1

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-84/

----------


## Cross

it's this month's Codice week! also there'll be another Codice next week, as kris helps fill in for me as i lost my mom last week. 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...hoing-silence/

----------


## Cross

new Codice. strips return next week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...lta-knowledge/

----------


## Cross

and we're back!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-85/

----------


## Cross

look! more ancients

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-86/

----------


## Cross

bored ancients are the worst ancients

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-87/

----------


## Cross

codice week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...-royal-family/

----------


## Cross

well he had to go somewhere

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-88/

----------


## Cross

the wedding's coming!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-89/

----------


## Cross

surprise! it's a Codice week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...an-old-friend/

----------


## Cross

anyone nervous?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-90/

----------


## Cross

spring pin-up day!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...y-spring-2021/

----------


## Cross

awwwww

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-91/

----------


## Cross

codice week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-1/

----------


## Cross

must have been quite a kiss


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-92/

----------


## Cross

who wants to talk to a dragon?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-93/

----------


## Cross

such a nice Foundation

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-94/

----------


## Cross

yes, THAT lily 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-95/

----------


## Cross

aw look at them get along!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-96/

----------


## Cross

codice day!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-2/

----------


## Cross

ah family 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-97/

----------


## Cross

only a couple more left in the volume!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-98/

----------


## Cross

ah family...so helpful

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...gncy-three-99/

----------


## Cross

100! and that's a wrap for volume 3! 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...ncy-three-100/

----------


## Cross

the codice is going to be taking up the slack in the time between vol 3 and 3.01! enjoy!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-3/

----------


## Cross

Codice continues! 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-4/

----------


## Cross

part 5!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-5/

----------


## Cross

annnnd.....ACTION!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-6/

----------


## Cross

and that wraps up this Codice story! OH btw new look to the site!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rescue-part-7/

----------


## Cross

Surprise!!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-01/

----------


## Cross

vol 3.01 continues!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-02/

----------


## Cross

red in a box!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-03/

----------


## Cross

unexpected meetings anyone?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-04/

----------


## Cross

nice place for a chat

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-05/

----------


## Cross

good talk

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-3-03-06/

----------


## Cross

nEW character slert! vol 4 is coming!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...e-retribution/

----------


## Cross

volume 4 begins!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-1/

----------


## Cross

abbey is SO fun. vol 4 continues!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-2/

----------


## Cross

ever get Abbey level bored?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-3/

----------


## Cross

parents, right? 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-4/

----------


## Cross

it's codice time!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...-intermission/

----------


## Cross

she is seriously so fun to do

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-5/

----------


## Cross

yay kirsi!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-6/

----------


## Cross

bottles are almost worse than libraries

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-7/

----------


## Cross

flying children!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-8/

----------


## Cross

Merry Christmas!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...hristmas-2021/

----------


## Cross

yes i counted the books. you do it


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...eigncy-four-9/

----------


## Cross

i've got some life stuff. so you guys get a couple weeks of Codices!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...imple-request/

----------


## Cross

surprise!! codices return next week

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-10/

----------


## Cross

NEW Codice!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...a-simple-life/

----------


## Cross

isn't she precious?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-11/

----------


## Cross

shouting children!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-12/

----------


## Cross

this one has one of my favorite panels


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-13/

----------


## Cross

the amount of coffee needed to deal with nate

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-14/

----------


## Cross

she's so cute!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-15/

----------


## Cross

codice week!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...-introduction/

----------


## Cross

teaching kids, right?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-16/

----------


## Cross

cant get rid of abbie!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-17/

----------


## Cross

hitchhiker!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-18/

----------


## Cross

on the list of things Kris made me paint that i didnt know how....sandstorms

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-19/

----------


## Cross

spring pin-up!!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...-4-the-greats/

----------


## Cross

that windblown look


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-20/

----------


## Cross

codice week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...ly-discretion/

----------


## Cross

mini seraph!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-21/

----------


## Cross

ah armor

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-22/

----------


## Cross

piggyback!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-23/

----------


## Cross

he can be so frustrating

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-24/

----------


## Cross

hey kate

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-25/

----------


## Cross

codice saturday!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...ing-the-party/

----------


## Cross

what? that's totally not Battlecat

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-26/

----------


## Cross

and we have arrived and part of the destination

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-27/

----------


## Cross

at this point i think i need to refill my green paint


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-28/

----------


## Cross

ah youthful excitement

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-29/

----------


## Cross

dragon time!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-30/

----------


## Cross

hello big muscles

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-31/

----------


## Cross

Codice time! learn a bit about Rori

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...rlet-wanderer/

----------


## Cross

it's codice month and you're spending it with Rori!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...local-trouble/

----------


## Cross

following Rori's early exploits

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...he-status-quo/

----------


## Cross

rori's getting to work!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...scarlet-dream/

----------


## Cross

last codice for the summer!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...ces-just-rori/

----------


## Cross

back to the strip!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-32/

----------


## Cross

important staircase


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-33/

----------


## Cross

ah cats and bunnies

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-34/

----------


## Cross

ah poor sad dragon-man

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-35/

----------


## Cross

kate's so fun

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-36/

----------


## Cross

is it arrogance if its true?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-37/

----------


## Cross

codice week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...dible-journey/

----------


## Cross

is it still fighting dirty if you use ice?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-38/

----------


## Cross

you cant just have a nice conversation

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-39/

----------


## Cross

take that 'swirling mass of fire' ha! 


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-40/

----------


## Cross

FWOOOM!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-41/

----------


## Cross

codices for this week and next week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...a-great-start/

----------


## Cross

one more Codice and back to the strip next week!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...lways-testing/

----------


## Cross

ah buildings


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-42/

----------


## Cross

kid's...so feisty


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-43/

----------


## Cross

fire...water... we're well balanced

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-44/

----------


## Cross

this year's Christmas pin-up! enjoy your holidays!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/s...hristmas-2022/

----------


## Cross

to close out and begin the new year we've got Codices! (also because artist needed a breaky)

https://www.nearmintmill.com/wp-admi...php?page=stats

----------


## Cross

ironically 'FWOOSH' works for both

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-45/

----------


## Cross

horns!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...igncy-four-46/

----------

